# July 4th Seafood boil round 2 w pics



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2019)

Last year decided to give the smokers a rest and do something different for the 4th. Normally we only do seafood boils on vacation and every once in awhile but this went over so well last year decided to do it again.

Prepping everything up. Burgers and dogs for the non-seafood people and kids







Firing up the pot. Lemons Budweiser Old Bay and Zatarain's











Sausage Corn Red Potatoes Onions Jalapeno's Mushrooms Garlic Bulbs Shrimp and Crab Legs






Getting close






Round 1
















Round 2











Wont bore you with the burgers dogs and sides. Dump this stuff on a table covered in newspaper and chow down! Stuffed ourselves and blew up fireworks for the next two hours. Happy 4th! Thanks for looking.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 5, 2019)

I guess the post office lost my invitation to this.  That's a great looking boil smokin!  Hope you had a great 4th!  Go Vols!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks great. I'm sure you had a lot of happy tummies yesterday. Thumbs up.

G


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2019)

Some danged fine looking boiled grub!


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 5, 2019)

That's a mighty fine looking spread!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I guess the post office lost my invitation to this.  That's a great looking boil smokin!  Hope you had a great 4th!  Go Vols!



Thanks man. Come down anytime will throw another pot in!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Looks great. I'm sure you had a lot of happy tummies yesterday. Thumbs up.
> 
> G



Everyone loved it! Now if I could only get my daughter to try seafood haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Some danged fine looking boiled grub!



Thanks Chile. I've got a ton of it left what do you think is the best way to reheat? Usually put it on cookie sheets in the oven


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2019)

Hmmmm... Leftovers from a boil, never had that bonus benefit.
I'd probably lightly steam it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmmm... Leftovers from a boil, never had that bonus benefit.
> I'd probably lightly steam it.



Light steam sounds better than the oven. I usually don't have the benefit of leftovers either but had a few big eaters not show up I was expecting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2019)

That Boil looks so Freakin' good !!
I'd be all over that !
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 5, 2019)

Now that looks like a good time!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dang that looks fabulous. Great job Vol. 

That one set of crab legs looks like a skeleton of a hand. Think of the posing possibilities. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Jul 6, 2019)

That boil looks awesome! I’ve always wanted to do this or to be invited to one, it’s one of my weird bucket list items that I wanted to do.

As for leftovers, do you have enough crab to pick for crab cakes?  Or possibly make an omelette of crab and sausage with homefries on the side.

Like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That Boil looks so Freakin' good !!
> I'd be all over that !
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks John. You ever make it down to TN and we will throw on another big pot!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Now that looks like a good time!



Thanks! Yeah hard to beat eating with your hands off a table and then just wrapping the newspaper up and tossing for the clean up job!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Dang that looks fabulous. Great job Vol.
> 
> That one set of crab legs looks like a skeleton of a hand. Think of the posing possibilities.
> 
> ...




Thanks Chris! Yeah that was an interesting bunch of crab legs. Wish we could get that fresh stuff off the boat y’all get up there! 

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2019)

xray said:


> That boil looks awesome! I’ve always wanted to do this or to be invited to one, it’s one of my weird bucket list items that I wanted to do.
> 
> As for leftovers, do you have enough crab to pick for crab cakes?  Or possibly make an omelette of crab and sausage with homefries on the side.
> 
> Like!



Thanks! You gotta try it. If you have a pot big enough I promise you can’t screw it up. Crab legs get a little pricey but other than that it’s not too bad cost wise. Or better yet come on down south and we will get some crawfish too! 

Funny you said that my wife actually picked all the crab meat we had left and used it in a salad. 

Appreciate the like!

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Chris! Yeah that was an interesting bunch of crab legs. Wish we could get that fresh stuff off the boat y’all get up there!
> 
> John



Believe me you don't - *REPEAT* *DON'T* want any crabs harvested from VT.  You'll either have to shave all your hair off or buy a special shampoo. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Believe me you don't - *REPEAT* *DON'T* want any crabs harvested from VT.  You'll either have to shave all your hair off or buy a special shampoo.
> 
> Chris




Oh No, Not the Army way!!

Tools needed:
Shaver
Lighter fluid
Match
Ice Pick


Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Believe me you don't - *REPEAT* *DON'T* want any crabs harvested from VT.  You'll either have to shave all your hair off or buy a special shampoo.
> 
> Chris





Bearcarver said:


> Oh No, Not the Army way!!
> 
> Tools needed:
> Shaver
> ...



Lol I just pulled this up and laughing my ass off right now. Don’t want those kind of crabs Chris. John might need to add a blow torch to the list. Ice pick is a nice touch though


----------

